
Bill Gates Told Steve Jobs About the iPad in 2007 - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5541969
======
Flemlord
Interesting, but a silly/incorrect analysis. Jobs was obviously already
building the iPad when this conversation took place. I'd assume he would want
to divert attention from the tablet/phone model so nobody would guess that
Apple was already working on it. Sneaky.

------
melling
Alan Kay told everyone in 1968. Dynabook?

